# Ich kann keine Server über Hamachi starten?



## d1rtyd3vil14 (6. August 2011)

*Ich kann keine Server über Hamachi starten?*

Hey

 Ich und meine Kumpels spielen gerne über Hamachi die verschiedensten Spiele.. allerdings kann irgendwie nur einer von uns einen funktionierenden Server starten.. wenn jemand versucht sich dann bei mir (meiner Hamachi IP) einzuklinken kommen Fehler, oder es lädt nicht weiter... 

Wisst ihr woran das liegen könnte? 
(wir haben alle Win7 und Hamachi 1.0.5 -also die alte Version- weil die es die ganze Sache bei anderen Spielen einfacher macht.. mit der neuen Version haben wir es allerdings auch schon probiert, mit demselben Ergebnis)


----------



## Robonator (6. August 2011)

*AW: Ich kann keine Server über Hamachi starten?*

Du benötigst natürlich auch offene Port damit überhaupt eine Verbindung zu dir möglich ist.
Vieleicht könnt ihr ja auch mal Tunngle ausprobieren. Dort kannst du deinen Port auch per Schnelltest testen


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Ich kann keine Server über Hamachi starten?*

Okay, danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort
Tunggle merke ich mir mal, aber Hamachi wär mir lieber, weil wenn es damit geht, müssten nicht alle wieder ein neues Programm installireen  .. und welchen port nehme ich? ich habe gelesen, dass es bei Portal 2 port 27015 sein muss... Muss das TCP oder UDP sein? :p

Und zur Sache mit dem Port 27015 .. mein Kumpel, der die Server dann immer aufmacht, hat diesen Port nicht aktiviert .. zumindest hat er nichts an seinen Firewalleinstellungen geändert


----------



## Robonator (6. August 2011)

*AW: Ich kann keine Server über Hamachi starten?*

Dazu kann ich dir nichts sagen, bei meinen Router reichte es plugnplay oder sowas in der Art zu aktivieren.
Wenn du googlest solltest du eigentlich Antworten finden


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Ich kann keine Server über Hamachi starten?*

okay.. also ich hab es jetzt einfach bei dem port belassen und als Host in die Konsole noch folgendes eingegeben
1. net_start
2. sv_allow_lobby_connect_only_0
3. sv_lan 0

 jetzt gehts


----------



## Ossus (7. August 2011)

*AW: Ich kann keine Server über Hamachi starten?*

Seit wann braucht man bei Hamachi einen open Port?
bei mir funkts auch ohne open Port


----------

